# My first complaint with a Stihl...



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

It's been about two years or maybe a little longer since I bought my Stihl MS250C. I actually picked up two of them. (my neighbor wanted one too so I got one for each of us) It's a very nice saw and works very well. It has the "Easy Start" system which is kind of nice. The cord is very easy to pull and you're basically just winding a spring that tensions and then releases at the end of the pull to kick the engine over. It takes a little getting used to but is a nice feature. It also has the tool less chain adjustment which is nice and saves some time. Probably about a year and a half ago, the "nut" that you tighten down the bar went bad on me. It's basically a big circular piece of plastic and has a hinged tab on it that folds down and locks the nut in place once it's tightened. Well the hinge pin fell out of the thing and it wouldn't lock in place. I couldn't find the pin and there are a couple of springs too that disappears so I just bought a new one. I can't remember what it cost but it wasn't exactly cheap for what it is. Over the weekend I was cutting some wood getting ready to split it and the same damn thing happened. This one too has gone bad! :rant: I think I'm going to call the dealer and find out what it will cost to convert it back to a standard bolt on bar configuration. Other than that, it's been a great saw.

John


----------



## Backwoods-Savage (Aug 28, 2005)

Thanks for posting this John. I had considered getting that saw to use just for limbing but maybe I'll just stick with doing it with just the one saw forever.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

No problem, I just thought I'd throw it out there. I've got no other complaints with the saw. It's got good power to weight ratio and does what I need it to do. But this is the second time that this wing nut has gone bad and they're about $14. I called at least five dealers in the area and none of them had the part and would have to order it. One of the dealers told me that they don't stock that part because as far as he knows, they've never sold one. I find that hard do believe if I've gone through TWO of them in a little over two years. I finally found a Stihl dealer that has two of them in stock. I was just about to head over there and pick one up but I decided to fire off an email to Stihl corporate first. I asked several of the "factory certified service centers" the question about converting the saw to a regular bolt on bar and removing the quick adjust tool less system. They all seemed stumped by the question and couldn't give me an answer. I know that the saw comes in a model called just plain MS250. From their catalog the MS250 shows that it doesn't have the quick adjust mechanism on it. I'm pretty sure that the only difference in my MS250C is that mine has the quick adjust feature as well as the "Easy Start" option. In the email to corporate, I asked them about converting the saw back to a standard type and what would be required to do so. I haven't heard anything back yet. At the very end of the email I asked them for their prompt attention because I really need to use my saw to process for firewood for the upcoming season. I then said that I was headed out to the garage to fire up my Husqvarna because my Stihl was on the fritz. :evil:

John


----------



## snaggs (Jul 20, 2005)

I have a Stihl Farm Boss. Real good saw.... except. This is my second Farm Boss. Gave the first one to my daughter. This second saw is hard to start and has a pull cord kick back second to none. It also has a tendency to flood. It took many cuttings to kinda figure starting the saw out,sorta like an outboard fishing motor. Finnicky but the darn thing when warmed up runs like a scared rabbit. I've had several chain saws in the past and Stihl ...so far...seems the best.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I just got back from picking up a new nut. I've got wood to cut and can't wait for a decision from Stihl. I called one of their "Master Elite" dealers and inquired about removing the quick adjust and converting it back to a regular bolt on bar. He check it out and yes it can be done, but for a price. It's going to be over $100 to do it! :yikes: I don't want to do that at this point so I spent almost $15 and bought a new nut. 

I told him about me contacting Stihl over the problem but I hadn't heard back yet. He gave me a number to call to let them know about it. I called it and talked to a woman about the problem. She agreed that it's definitely a safety concern. I mentioned my email to her and she said that once Stihl gets that email, that they would more than likely contact the company she was at and have them handle it. I should be getting a call back at some point.

On Sunday I was cutting a log and just as I finished the cut, I released the throttle trigger and pulled the saw back away from the butt end of the log and the chain did come loose. That bar was not loose when I started using the saw. I'm just glad that the saw wasn't running WOT when that thing came loose! 

While looking at the old part when the guy was in the back getting the new one I discovered the problem. It looked like it was one hinge pin that slides in from one side and goes all the way through both pivot points. But it turns out that there are actually two pins. They just come loose and work their way in toward the center. Once one of the pins comes loose, the nut isn't locked anymore and it loosens up. I'm going to try to drive those pins back into position and maybe put some JB weld on the end so that it can't work its way loose again.

Those quick adjust chain tensioner is a good idea, but in my experience just have some design flaws. I find it hard to believe that I'm the only one experiencing the problem. That's why I reported it to Stihl directly. We'll see what happens.

John


----------



## kozal01 (Oct 11, 2010)

i just picked up a the same saw this summer but after talking with the dealer i opted for the non easy start, manual adjust bar because he said the easy adjust parts fail often. he sells conversion kits in the store but i dont know how much they are. FWIW ive put about 6 tanks of fuel through mine so far and ive only had to adjust the bar one time. i dont really see a need for the easy adjust feature really. I absolutely love this saw BTW, great power to weight ratio and it starts on the 2nd pull every time.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

kozal01 said:


> i just picked up a the same saw this summer but after talking with the dealer i opted for the non easy start, manual adjust bar because he said the easy adjust parts fail often. he sells conversion kits in the store but i dont know how much they are.* FWIW ive put about 6 tanks of fuel through mine so far and ive only had to adjust the bar one time. i dont really see a need for the easy adjust feature really.* I absolutely love this saw BTW, great power to weight ratio and it starts on the 2nd pull every time.


That's kind of the way I'm feeling at this point. I generally check chain tension before every use and if it needs to be adjusted, I take care of it. If it does warm up and "stretch" so it's a little loose, it only takes a minute to tighten it up. I keep the tool in the case anyway. 

I opted for the Easy Start because I bought the saw not long after finishing physical therapy for a seriously broken shoulder on the arm I use to start the saw. I wasn't sure how well the shoulder was going to feel in the future so I figured the Easy Start would be nice. It really is even though my shoulder healed up just fine and really doesn't give me many problems anymore.

John


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

I got the same one John (I think) I love the easy adjust chain tensioner. Great little saw. Never had a stitch of a problem. Must be a good 7-10 years old or so.

Just checked mine is 025c


----------



## tmanmi (Sep 20, 2005)

I have an 025C and an MS210 both with the quick adjust and have never had a problem with it. The 025 is close to 10 years and and the 210 is about 6. Maybe a problem with the newer models?


----------



## Waxdart (Sep 1, 2007)

I bought an MS290 (farmboss) a year ago and had nothing but problems. 

Had it in the shop half a dozen times. 

The chintzy plastic choke/control lever was manufactured wrong and wouldn't stay in place. 

The thing wouldn't feed oil and and it took four trips to the shop and about six weeks without my saw until they finally replaced the oiler.

Aside from being a pain in the ass to start it works great, now that the defective parts were replaced.

It's my first Stihl and my last one unless it out lasts me.


----------



## link523 (Dec 1, 2006)

I would guess thats why its not an option on there pro saws


----------

